# Lawn Leveling Rake



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I'm looking to pick up either this https://golfgriffin.com/product/levelawn-30/?attribute_pa_30-36=30&gclid=CjwKCAjwsdfZBRAkEiwAh2z65qvMgCARFV84xURewNabl6-G2RH8LXg671pyyPNdlByL8VnOkXYdnhoCzb0QAvD_BwE or just a regular landscaping rake. This is for 1.5k lawn. Is this rake worth it or would I get the same results with a landscaping rake? Does anyone have other recommendations for a leveling rake?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a thread about the R&R Leveling Rake I have.

Here is another thread about a PVC option.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have that levelling rake. I believe it is much better than a standard landscape rake for levelling.


----------

